# My car at the shop , can i UBER with my loaner car



## Panjnyguy (Aug 28, 2018)

My car at the shop , can i UBER with my loaner car


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

No


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

You can until a pax reports you. Most probably won't. If one questions you just explain the circumstances. Most won't care. They only want a cheap ride. If Uber questions you just deny it. Other drivers have done the same. I say go for it.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Panjnyguy said:


> My car at the shop , can i UBER with my loaner car


No.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Panjnyguy said:


> My car at the shop , can i UBER with my loaner car


If you rent the same type and color of car you have people may not notice or care but the license plates won't match. Most pax are more worried that they have the correct driver, but you could lose your driver account for this.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

What about a rent a car..
I’m thinking here that Uber publicizes a Rental program


----------



## Panjnyguy (Aug 28, 2018)

I called uber, they did add my loaner car , but they need me to inspect the car .They ok with the insurance and vehicle registration but they also needed the inspection.



Lee239 said:


> If you rent the same type and color of car you have people may not notice or care but the license plates won't match. Most pax are more worried that they have the correct driver, but you could lose your driver account for this.


Acura dealer gave me same car but mine is white i got black .


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Panjnyguy said:


> I called uber, they did add my loaner car , but they need me to inspect the car .They ok with the insurance and vehicle registration but they also needed the inspection.
> 
> Acura dealer gave me same car but mine is white i got black .


good luck.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

You are allowed to but you need to swap licenses plates first.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Unless you borrowed it from your wife, spouse, domestic partner or Dog the awnser is no.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

A car is a car. Why does everyone say he can't do it? 

Uber doesn't care who owns the car you drive. 
Uber doesn't care if you have permission to do rideshare using the car you drive.
Uber doesn't care *at all* about any contracts between you and the entity that owns the car you drive.
Uber cares about three things:

Current Vehicle registration
Current proof of insurance with your name on it (maybe not always?)
Current vehicle inspection
Check. Check. Check. You're Approved. Next in line, please.



Spoiler: All of this assumes



All of this assumes that the vehicle year and physical characteristics meets Uber's requirements in your area.



-------------

Back to the OP...So Uber let you add it and if you get it inspected you'll be good?

What did you send in for insurance? Usually your name has to be on the proof of insurance card. Did you add the loaner car to your personal insurance policy or did the loaner has an insurance document with your name on it?


----------

